# Hello



## Niedoscigniony (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello

I breeding a phasmids (many species), mantids (at this moment Deroplatys lobata, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Sibylla pretiosa, Creobroter pictipennis), snails (Achatina fulica), scorpions (Pandinus imperator), spiders (some species) and I have the carnivores (some species).

I hope that this forum help me in develop my hobby.

Regards

Lucas


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome you will find people with the same interests


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

